# CALLS for a CAUSE # 5 (SOLD)



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

OK guys I am going to have only 2 more auctions. This auction is for 2 totally different looking calls. The first is one of my early calls that I did a brass wire wrap on. It is two tone wood design The intake and exhaust are Chechen and the barrel is Osage Orange. It is a CV finish and has absolutely beautiful wood grains that just flow all around the call.
















I was not going to sell this one but i am not finished with the final set of calls yet so I figured I needed some thing out there to keep yall interested.

The other call has some history to it kinda-of. This is for any of you Rail Road guys. The wood is Mahogany that is probably around a hundred years old give or take probably older. This wood came from a scrapped out train car from when the floors were made of Mahogany tongue and groove about 2 1/2 inches thick. It also has a CV finish and is very loud long range that can get really gravelly sounding with a great raspyness.

















Please remember this is where all funds go so your really helping put a smile on a littleones face and getting free calls to boot.

( http://josephthomasfoundation.org/ )

Again I want to thank everyone for your help!!

Rodney

If you are not a member of PredatorTalk.com and wish to bid, please register and help us support this worthwhile cause.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

This auction will close at 9 pm CST this Sunday the 19th of May. This gives those easterners a fair chance to win and look for change before it gets to late in the evening.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

They are a mid and long range distress I they could be considered rabbit. I by them under the cottontail and jack rabbit labels but I work the sounds over to get my own desired sounds. I like to say you really only need three types of calls . A coaxer.a mid range and long range call. these include closed reed or open reed calls.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Rodney, as usual those are two great looking calls!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Mike I am hoping everyone really likes all the calls so far!! I really appreciate every ones participation in the auctions.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> I think this one is going to go through the roof Rodney!!!.....220swift is all ready scrambling for his checkbook!!LOL


nice opening bid SG.........unfortunately I will not be bidding. I paid my first surgery deductibles today during the pre-admissions, makes your sewer system costs look like a Sunday school picnic.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Once again these are some nice looking calls.

220-Hate to see anyone take themselves out of the bidding this early but understand the issue.... :frown2:

Waiting and watching.......


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Those are some great looking calls. Not sure which one I like better.

220 bids $67.50 (Just had to include you also)

$70.00


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't wait too long.............................


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

two knees and all related expenses right now estimated between $175,000 and $200,000. i've not been told by the insurance company what my total copay and deductibles will be. $22,000 new estimate is much of a picnic, i meant no disrespect.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

SG, what are you doing up this late? Don't you have to work tomorrow? :smiley-chores017: :smiley-chores018:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks SG...........


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats a good plan. Night all


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought you were going to say you are coming down with the Friday flu as you were going over there to party with them....

Awesome calls again Rodney!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

man them are gorgeous calls

i really like that osage one,simply stunning

nothing like starting the bidding on a high note,good for you guys and the kids

hope you win it this time SG

realy they make you pay it all up front

our city is going to be doing street/sewer improvements here and we can either pay all at once or have it added to our taxes and pay over x amount of years


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You've made some beautiful looking calls BigD.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

22,000 .....I find it really odd that you both have the same figure.... One of you will be able to walk the other crap....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice calls Rodney!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

87.54


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you guys are doing a great thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya going to make me go to the neighbors now. lol


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

WOW, this auction is getting up there! Apparently, no couch is safe! 

Good luck, bidders!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

you guys are more than welcome to go thru my couch cushions and even my truck to look for loose change

just dont tell my wife i said you could

she would take my allowance away from me for that one lol


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh, I was just taking a break from checking my couch to post that comment. Unfortunately, I didn't find enough to bid on this one.

Those are great looking calls. If you win, you'll let me borrow them, right?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Just got back from the neighbors and I found $3.51 so now the bid is up to

$91.05


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

There is a little under 7 hours left on this auction.Guys I will say that the Chechen and Osage Orange call is truly a beautiful call. I had all intentions of keeping this call. The other more nostalgic than anything but it sounds awesome!!!. I did not have the final set of calls ready so I decided I needed something special and these are what I came up with.

Anyway good luck

I am wondering what Crusader is going to jump in at the last moment!!

Thanks again to everyone

Rodney


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

15 minutes till this auction closes!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

This auction is closed!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

it's a surprise.................


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I think I did


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Just waiting for the official word from Rodney.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

The other half said no.

But I have been known not to listen.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats dwtrees you won again!!!!

Thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulation dw!!


----------

